# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  فائدة في أصل ومعنى : ( شرواك الطيب ) .

## المسيطير

هدية أخرى أهديها لأخي إبراهيم الدبيان .... وقد وعدته بها .... 

وطلبها شيخنا الكريم ابن الكرام / أبوحماد .... وحقه هدية أخرى ..... ولن أوفيه حقه ..... لا حرمنا الله منه .


فإليكموها :

أعتاد أهل الجزيرة على قول : 

( شروى من عندي ) 

فيرد من حوله بسرعة البرق : )  

( شرواك الطيب ) ....

ومن لم يرد بهذا القول .....فليتجمل ما سيأتيه ...: ) .


فوجدت أن كلمة ( شروى ) ... كلمة عربية أصيلة وردت في أحاديث نبوية شريفة ، وفي لسان العرب الأقحاح .

قال الإمام النسائي رحمه الله تعالى :
‏أَخْبَرَنَا ‏ ‏مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ بَزِيعٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏يَزِيدُ ‏ ‏قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏سَعِيدٌ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏قَتَادَةَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الْحَسَنِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏سَلَمَةَ بْنِ الْمُحَبَّقِ ‏( أَنَّ رَجُلًا ‏ ‏غَشِيَ ‏ ‏جَارِيَةً لِامْرَأَتِهِ فَرُفِعَ ذَلِكَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏فَقَالَ ‏ ‏إِنْ كَانَ اسْتَكْرَهَهَا فَهِيَ حُرَّةٌ مِنْ مَالِهِ وَعَلَيْهِ ‏ ‏الشَّرْوَى ‏ ‏لِسَيِّدَتِهَ   وَإِنْ كَانَتْ طَاوَعَتْهُ فَهِيَ لِسَيِّدَتِهَا وَمِثْلُهَا مِنْ مَالِهِ )  .

قال السندي‏ رحمه الله تعالى : 
‏( وَعَلَيْهِ الشَّرْوَى ) ‏
‏بِفَتْحِ الشِّين الْمُعْجَمَة وَسُكُون الرَّاء وَفَتْح الْوَاو مَقْصُور هُوَ الْمِثْل يُقَال هَذَا شَرْوَى هَذَا أَيْ مِثْله .  ‏
 

وقال السيوطي رحمه الله تعالى عند شرحه للحديث :‏
‏أَنَّ رَجُلًا غَشِيَ جَارِيَة لِامْرَأَتِهِ فَرُفِعَ ذَلِكَ إِلَى رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ إِنْ كَانَ اِسْتَكْرَهَهَا فَهِيَ حُرَّة مِنْ مَاله الْحَدِيث ) ‏
‏قَالَ أَشْعَث بَلَغَنِي أَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ قَبْل الْحُدُود ذَكَره الْبَيْهَقِيُّ فِي السُّنَن وَالْآثَار وَالْحَازِمِيّ فِي نَاسِخه وَقَالَ الْخَطَّابِيُّ الْحَدِيث مُنْكَر ضَعِيف الْإِسْنَاد مَنْسُوخ وَلَا أَعْلَم أَحَدًا مِنْ الْفُقَهَاء قَالَ بِهِ ‏
‏( وَعَلَيْهِ الشَّرْوَى ) ‏
‏بِفَتْحِ الشِّين الْمُعْجَمَة وَسُكُون الرَّاء وَفَتْح الْوَاو مَقْصُور هُوَ الْمِثْل يُقَال هَذَا شَرْوَى هَذَا أَيْ مِثْله  . ‏
--


ومن شواهدها العربيَّة قول الحارث بن حلّزة اليشكري صاحب المعلَّقة المشهورة...في قصيدة له في الدِّيوان..حيث قال : 
أفـلا نعـديهـا إلـى مـلـك** شهـم المقـادة حـازم النفــس
فـإلى ابن ماريـة الجـواد وهـل** شروى أبـي حسـان في الإنـس
يحبـوك بالزعف الفيـوض علـى** هـميانهـا والدهـم كـالغـرس



-

----------


## ابن المغيرة

ماشاء الله رائع!.

جزاك الله خيرا

وعلى كذا يا ليت الإشراف يستحدث مجلس لـ اللغة والأدب.
.

----------


## آل عامر

الأخ الكريم سامي المسيطر 
أمتع الله بحياتك 
وأنسأ في أثرك 
وبارك في عمرك 
ورفع درجتك
فقد أتحفتنا

----------


## خالد العامري

أحسنت أخي الكريم أحسن الله إليك، وبالفعل يكثر استخدام هذه الكلمة عندنا في الإمارات. ولم أظن يوماً أنها لغة فصيحة.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكم اللّهُ خيرًا 
ورفع قدركم أخانا المسيطير .

----------


## الحمادي

شرواك الطيب يا أبا محمد (ابتسامة)

----------


## المسيطير

الإخوة الأفاضل /
ابن المغيرة 
آل عامر 
خالد العامري
سلمان أبازيد
الحمادي 

أسعدني وشرفني وآنسني مروركم وتعليقكم ، وأسأل الله أن يستجيب دعائكم .

----
فائدة :
يقال في المثل : 
( شروى نقير ) عند التحقير أو التقليل ، فيقال مثلا : لا يساوي شروى نقير ، أي : لا يساوى مثل النقير فضلا عن النقير نفسه - والله أعلم .

----------


## فتى الأدغال

ما أعذبَ هذه الفائدةَ، وأعذبْ بها من فائدةٍ (ابتسامة)، بوركتْ يمينُكَ، وأجزلَ اللهُ لك المثوبةَ والأجرَ.

----------


## المسيطير

الأخ الكريم ابن الكرام / فتى الأدغال 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء ، وأجزله ، وأوفاه .

أسعدني - والله - مرورك وتعليقك ، وأسأل الله أن يستجيب دعائك .

----

قال صاحب أساس البلاغة :

( ماله شروى : مثل ، وهو وهي وهما وهم وهن شرواك . 

قالت الخنساء :
أخوان كالصقرين لم .... ير ناظر شرواهما

----------


## عبدالله العلي

أبومحمد يمتعنا دائما بالجديد المفيد ، فبارك الله فيه فهو رجل مبارك مسدد ، شروى أهل مجالس الألوكة

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

أبا محمد شكر لكم هذه الفائدة وكثر الله من (شرواك) أو (شراويك) !

----------


## المسيطير

الشيخ الحبيب / عبدلرحمن السديس 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء ، وأجزله ، وأوفاه .

ويحق لي أن أقول للطيب ..... : شرواك السديس . 

أسأل الله أن يبارك لك في ما تحب .

----------


## أبو أسامة الشمري

فائدة لطيفة و نفيسة كعادتك .. بارك الله فيك
وهي كثيرة عندنا ..
حينما يتكلم شخص عن شخص آخر بكلام فيه مدح وثناء عليه .. يقول : شروى من عندي 
حتى يطيّـب خاطر السامعين .. فيقولون له : شرواك الطيـْب .. بسكون الياء .

----------


## المسيطير

الأخ الحبيب / أباأسامة الشمري

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ، وأجزله ، وأوفاه .

ومصطلحات المجالس وعلوم الرجال عندكم في حائل لها طابع خاص ..... وفقكم الله لكل خير .

----------


## علي الفضلي

بارك الله فيك أخي المسيطير ، وكالعادة إفادة شرواك يا أخ سامي.
فجزاك الله خيرا أجزله وأوفاه وأطيبه ( دعاء مقتبس من المسيطير    :Smile: ).

----------


## المسيطير

أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بالأخ الكريم ابن الكرام / علي الفضلي 

أسعدني مرورك وتعليقك ..... لا حرمنا الله منك .

---

في لسان العرب /

وشَرْوى الشَّيء : مثلُه ، واوُه مُبْدَلةٌ من الياء لأَنَّ الشَّيءَ إنما يُشْرى بمثلهِ ولكنها قُلِبَت ياءً كما قُلِبت في تَقْوَى ونحوها .

أَبو سعيد : يقال : هذا شَرْواه وشَرِيُّه أي : مِثْلُه ؛ وأَنشد :
وتَرَى هالِكاً يَقُول أَلا تبـ  *  ـصر في مالِكٍ لهذا شَرِيَّا ؟ 

وكان شُرَيْحٌ يُضَمِّنُ القَصَّارَ شرْواهُ أي : مِثْلِ الثَّوبِ الذي أَخَذه وأَهْلَكَه ؛ ومنه حديث علي -رضي الله عنه -: (( ادْفَعُوا شَرْواها من الغنم )) .
أي مِثْلَها .

وفي حديث عمر -رضي الله عنه- في الصَّدقة : (( فلا يأْخذ إلاَّ تلك السِّنَّ مِن شَرْوَى إبلِه أَو قيمةَ عَدْلٍ )) .
أي: من مِثْلِ إبلهِ .

وفي حديث شريح : (( قَضَى في رجلٍ نَزَع في قَوْسِ رجلٍ فكسَرها فقال له : شَرْواها )) .

وفي حديث النخعي في الرَّجلِ يبيعُ الرَّجلَ ويشترط الخَلاصَ قال : (( له الشَّرْوَى )) .
أي: المِثْلُ.
--
- نسخة الكترونية .

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

في عدد  الرساله   الاخير  

في زاويه  لحن  للقول   للحربي

كان موضوعه    كلمه  شرواك   في  اثبات  انها   من  اللغه

واضاف  اليه   كلمه  اشوى  ايضا   من  للغه

----------


## أبو يوسف العتيبي

فوائد لا تأتي إلا من " شرواك "
ولي طلب ياأبا محمد : أتذكر أن " شرواك "(ابتسامة) جمعت مواضيعك في رابط واحد في ملتقى  " شروى " هذا الملتقى وهو "ملتقى أهل الحديث" ..
إلا أني بحثت عن موضوع " شرواك "(ابتسامة) فلم أجده ’ أو لم أتوصل إليه بالأحرى!!
فهل يتكرم " شرواكم " بوضع رابطه هنا ؟

لو علم بي من يستخدم هذه الكلمة لقال هذا رجل عجمي!!!
على عادة من يتعلم كلمة ويحشرها في كل جملة !!!!!سواء أكان موضعها أو لم يكن..

----------


## المسيطير

> فوائد لا تأتي إلا من " شرواك "
> ولي طلب ياأبا محمد : أتذكر أن " شرواك "(ابتسامة) جمعت مواضيعك في رابط واحد في ملتقى  " شروى " هذا الملتقى وهو "ملتقى أهل الحديث" ..
> إلا أني بحثت عن موضوع " شرواك "(ابتسامة) فلم أجده ’ أو لم أتوصل إليه بالأحرى!!
> فهل يتكرم " شرواكم " بوضع رابطه هنا ؟


أسعد الله أوقاتك أخي الحبيب .
وهذا الرابط الذي طلبت /
شرواك الطيب...كما قال الحارث بن حلّزة صاحب المعلَّقة

----------


## أبو يوسف العتيبي

الشيخ الحبيب سامي ..  وفقك الله

أنا قصدي رابط الموضوع الذي جمعت فيه مواضيعك التي كتبتها في الملتقى..

----------


## هاوي المعالي

فائدة ماتعة... بورك فيك

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

فعلاً فائدة جميلة جزاك الله كل خير يا شيخ سامي

----------

